# I'm not able to mount a GPT / NTFS Windows partition style on FreeBSD.



## ziomario (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello.  I would like to mount the NTFS partition that I have on my PC in FreeBSD. This is the disk formatted with NTFS :


```
#gpart show

=>         34  23437705149  da1  GPT  (11T)
           34         2014       - free -  (1.0M)
         2048  23437701120    1  ms-basic-data  (11T)
  23437703168         2015       - free -  (1.0M)

=>         34  23437705149  diskid/DISK-38434B4237354B45  GPT  (11T)
           34         2014                                - free -  (1.0M)
         2048  23437701120                             1  ms-basic-data  (11T)
  23437703168         2015                                - free -  (1.0M)
```

The partition to mount should be da1p1,but when I try to do :


```
[root@lozioma /home/zioma]# ntfs-3g /dev/da1p1 /mnt/da1p1
```

it gives this error :

```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory

I read that I should put [icode]fuse_load="YES"[/icode] inside the file [file]/boot/loader.conf[/file] and "kld_list fuse" inside the file [file]/etc/rc.conf[/file]. Is this right ? Because as [del]u[/del] you can see below, I did it, but it still does not work.

[CODE]nano /etc/rc.conf

hostname="lozioma"
keymap="it.kbd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
libvirt_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
linux_enable="YES"
#kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
kld_list="i915kms fuse"
vm_enable="YES"
vm_dir="/vms/ubuntu"
```

`nano /boot/loader.conf`


```
pefs_load="YES"
vmm_load="YES"
nmdm_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
if_bridge_load="YES"
#nvidia_load="YES"
#nvidia_name="nvidia"
#nvidia_modeset_load="YES"
#nvidia_modeset_name="nvidia-modeset"
#i915kms_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"
```

In fact kldstat does not show that the fuse.ko module has been loaded at all :

```
[root@lozioma /home/zioma]# kldstat

Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   81 0xffffffff80200000  1f11ef8 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82112000   5748f0 vmm.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82687000     4110 nmdm.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8268c000     fc48 if_bridge.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff8269c000     8178 bridgestp.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82920000   158458 i915kms.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82a79000    7f4c8 drm.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff82af9000     cbc8 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff82b06000     2328 lindebugfs.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82b09000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82b0d000     3250 ichsmb.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82b11000     2180 smbus.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82b14000     2340 uhid.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82b17000     4350 ums.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82b1c000     3380 usbhid.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82b20000     31f8 hidbus.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82b24000     3320 wmt.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82b28000    388f8 linux.ko
19    2 0xffffffff82b61000     db70 linux_common.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82b6f000    30ac8 linux64.ko
21    1 0xffffffff82ba0000     2260 pty.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82ba3000     2a08 mac_ntpd.ko
```

I read that doing :

`sysrc kld_list+=fuse`

it should be loaded, but again, I did this, I rebooted but it still is not on the list.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 8, 2021)

ziomario said:


> I read that I should put fuse_load="YES" inside the file /boot/loader.conf and "kld_list fuse" inside the file /etc/rc.conf. Is this right ?


Nope, it's either or. But more importantly, the module was renamed to fusefs(5).


----------



## ziomario (Jul 8, 2021)

ok. So, I have put ONLY this statement :

```
fusefs_load="YES"
```
inside the file /boot/loader.conf. 

Can u you confirm it?


----------



## ziomario (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyway, thanks. this command worked: 
`kldload fusefs`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 8, 2021)

ziomario said:


> … inside the file /boot/loader.conf. …



Remove the line from that file. 

Instead: 

`sysrc -f /etc/rc.conf kld_list+=fusefs`


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 8, 2021)

ziomario said:


> ok. So,I have put ONLY this statement :
> 
> fusefs_load="YES"
> 
> ...


Yes.

Or, _alternatively_, put fusefs(5) in `kld_list` of /etc/rc.conf.

The first loads the module directly from loader(8) (before even starting the kernel), the second loads it later as part of the init sequence. Doing both doesn't hurt but is pointless.

Anyways, the only real problem was the wrong module name, "fuse" is gone...


----------



## mer (Jul 8, 2021)

Unless something mandatory for booting requires fusefs, I'd put it in rc.conf.  
loader.conf should have minimal stuff, only what is needed to boot.
Save you trouble in the long run.


----------



## sko (Jul 8, 2021)

and don't forget to set vfs.usermount=1 so users can actually mount via fuse... this gets me almost every time I need to set up fusefs on a host...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 13, 2021)

ziomario 


grahamperrin said:


> `sysrc -f /etc/rc.conf kld_list+=fusefs`



Please remember this; and remember to *not* have multiple `kld_list` lines. 

Cross-reference <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/p1opc6/-/h8t4v2d/?context=1>


----------

